# Pirate Rum Jugs



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

I guess everyone is as stumped as I am! Haha. Any other ideas would be welcomed. Looks like I might have to come up with something else!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

yes very stumped!!! LOL the only thing I can think of is use milk jugs and cover them with things that will make them look like rum bottles.

Sorry, but that's the only thing i can think up. Googling only comes up with Mugs


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried to & only found ceramic mugs.


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! I get the same results as well. 

Si-cotik that is not a bad idea! Would need to get to drinking milk! Haha. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know if where you are has small quart sized jug of milk...they look like milk jugs but they are quart sized...if you can find those, try convenience stores, those would work. Plus less milk to drink...lol. Or maybe see if you family or friends can save theirs.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

go to the good will store or antique store to look for cheap jugs can produce some good finds.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

yeah I can't think of cheap plastic.....I only thought of glass Captain Morgan jugs lol


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you happen to buy a lot of maple syrup or know someone who does? I buy the 1 litre size and it comes in a little brownish jug. I painted some of the containers last year and used them in our Hillbilly theme. It might be too late to get a bunch of them, though ... as good as maple syrup is I think saving the jugs up over a year would be a better idea than going into a maple syrup induced sugar coma!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Start drinking capt morgan in the 1.75 liter jug.


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Found this link just now...

Sugar Hill Plastic Maple Syrup Jugs

Not sure if it's exactly what you are looking for but it might work for you.

Hope it helps!


----------



## TakiGiggles (Oct 26, 2008)

not sure what your price range is... but here is a link for a gentleman's site who makes what i think your looking for Quicksilver's Pirate Pots - Lost Mountain Clayworks

It has the jugs and the big mug cups and it already comes with a cute jolly roger


----------

